# Ikea latex mattress - natural or synthetic



## wild_reilly (Nov 18, 2006)

I've searched through many old threads about Ikea latex mattresses, but what I haven't been able to find (also unable to find it on their website) is whether the latex is natural or synthetic or a blend. Does anyone know this for sure?

The cost is so much lower than the natural latex mattresses that I've looked at, that it seems to me that they must be synthetic... But I've seen posts in here that say they are natural...


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

It is on their website. For example if you go to the page for SULTAN ENGENES it says (bolding mine):
product description & measurements
Ticking: 68 % cotton, 32 % polyester
Comfort material: *20 % natural/ 80 % synthetic latex*, Polyester/viscose (rayon) fiber wadding, Polyester wadding
Protective fabric: Non-woven polypropylene
Fire-retardant interliner: 100 % cotton

Just go to the page for the one you're interested in.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm confused as to what exactly they do use as fire retardents. I know it's not the PBDEs, but what is it? Bromine? I thought that was safer but now I'm seeing stuff on certain sites about how that is bad too.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried one out? I have the vera wang latex mattress (which you can get on sale at sleepy's now for $900 or so) and it was SO much more comfortable than the IKEA for not much more. It was originally $3,000.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I remember reading something about Ikea mattress purchased in Canada were better than the ones in the states. The US requires certain chemicals for fire retardency. But Canada has different rules.







I don't remember where I read it or even if I am remembering correctly.

Is this the thread you were thinking of?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...+canada&page=2

This has some second hand info too:
http://www.dld123.com/q&a/index.php?cid=1095


----------



## Alcyone (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyBoysBlue* 
I remember reading something about Ikea mattress purchased in Canada were better than the ones in the states. The US requires certain chemicals for fire retardency. But Canada has different rules.







I don't remember where I read it or even if I am remembering correctly.

You are correct, and that's true for all mattresses, not just IKEA ones. If you check the Canadian or any of the European sites, you'll see the fire retardant materials are not listed on the product details.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Moved to green living


----------

